
Drug Thieves Go After Pharmacies - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/07/us/07pharmacies.html
======
veb
"Meanwhile, the police are quietly experimenting with new tools. In Lewiston,
Me., last fall, a Rite Aid pharmacist handed a robber who threatened to shoot
her five bottles of OxyContin, including one that contained a tracking
device."

I wouldn't mind getting shot by five bottles of OxyContin... erm, where's the
proof reading? :-)

